# Revenge Rating ?



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

I saw on the board here last month a note by a driver that the PAX has a shot to rate you right after you complete trip and see what you rate first . Has there been any new follow up on this ? Has Uber fixed it ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you want to 1-star somebody 5-star them immediately then change it later.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Change it later...that way pax (if they pay attention) will revenge rate some future driver versus you. Also can explain some random 1* you will get in the future paid forward from another driver


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I think it makes sense to really consider *what you hope to gain* by a "revenge rating."

I've only done two of those in more than 1,000 rides, and both were for trying to scam an XL/Plus ride for regular fare. Both pax were experienced riders who knew precisely what they were doing. Both richly deserved their 1-stars.

But what do you hope to accomplish? If everything goes perfectly,* what did you gain?* Did you make more money?

And what if it doesn't go perfectly? What if the rider discovers (or thinks) you are the offending party and one-stars you? You gained nothing and got dinged for giving a revenge rating.

I had a ride earlier this week where I could legitimately down-rated the rider. It was a longish morning ride and the guy (who was otherwise fine) left an empty yogurt container in my car. That was nasty and disrespectful, and for the first time in a long time I thought about nailing a rider with a low rating. He deserved it.

But then I thought -- I got $23 for that ride, so what additional benefit do I get from giving him a low rating? Best case, I get nothing additional. Worst case, I get retaliation. So I let it go and Ubered on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JimKE said:


> ...*what did you gain?* ...


You may not gain directly but you gain indirectly when other drivers also down rate these horrible pax and negatively impact their rating.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I don't bother with 2-4 ratings, I go either a 1☆ or a 5☆ - either I would haul this passenger again, or I never want to be matched with them again.

I've only given three 1☆ rides, and only one of them was a changed rating.

The first was a group of businessmen, who after boasting about how the six of them spent probably $1,000 or dinner and drinks, couldn't be bothered to tip me a buck, even after I stopped at a mini-mart so they could pick up some items before returning to the hotel.

The second was a drunk who was obnoxious, rude, and argumentative - he thought he knew more about how Uber works than I did and was trying to start an argument. I dropped his punk ass off at his home and 1☆'d him.

The one I changed from a 5☆ to a 1☆ was a group who ordered Uber X, then decided to bring a few friends along. I sent the fare change request in and had it changed to the XL rate. Later that evening I noticed I had 4 reports of rider issues, and a 1☆ rating on my profile. So, I retaliated and 1☆'d them also.

99.9 % of the passengers I haul are good, decent, honest people who want a ride somewhere and appreciate the service that Uber and I provide.

It's the .1% assholes that make this job miserable.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You may not gain directly but you gain indirectly when other drivers also down rate these horrible pax and negatively impact their rating.


What we as drivers gain by being able to see a shitty pax's low rating is the option not to pick them up. You're essentially helping to warn other drivers about crappy, dickheaded pax when you rate them honestly- as in, shitty, non-tipping pax = 1*


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Latekick said:


> I saw on the board here last month a note by a driver that the PAX has a shot to rate you right after you complete trip and see what you rate first . Has there been any new follow up on this ? Has Uber fixed it ?


I was searching here for this. The people at Lyft are idiots! I notice everytime I give someone a negative rating, I get a negative rating usually for the reason I gave a negative rating like being late etc...



JimKE said:


> I think it makes sense to really consider *what you hope to gain* by a "revenge rating."
> 
> I've only done two of those in more than 1,000 rides, and both were for trying to scam an XL/Plus ride for regular fare. Both pax were experienced riders who knew precisely what they were doing. Both richly deserved their 1-stars.
> 
> ...


on lyft I notice pax always give me a negative rating if I give them a negative rating. Since I started giving negative ratings my ratings plummeted.

However, the problem with giving 5 star ratings is if you later notice someone damaged your property and complain, the first thing they will say is you gave them positive rating so you can't complain.

Uber seems to be a lot better at handling revenge pax ratings than Lyft.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I think it makes sense to really consider *what you hope to gain* by a "revenge rating."
> 
> I've only done two of those in more than 1,000 rides, and both were for trying to scam an XL/Plus ride for regular fare. Both pax were experienced riders who knew precisely what they were doing. Both richly deserved their 1-stars.
> 
> ...


You make a good point. Case by case basis. Sometimes its worth it to clean up a small mess for a decent fare. But if its under $20, I get my cleaning fee!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> I was searching here for this. The people at Lyft are idiots! I notice everytime I give someone a negative rating, I get a negative rating usually for the reason I gave a negative rating like being late etc...
> 
> on lyft I notice pax always give me a negative rating if I give them a negative rating. Since I started giving negative ratings my ratings plummeted.
> 
> ...


Your conclusion is flawed. Lyft pax cannot see their ratings.

Even if they could (which they can't) Lyft rounds rating off to the tenth, so a rating may not even reflect.



Julescase said:


> What we as drivers gain by being able to see a shitty pax's low rating is the option not to pick them up. You're essentially helping to warn other drivers about crappy, dickheaded pax when you rate them honestly- as in, shitty, non-tipping pax = 1*


Agree with Jules. When I am questioning whether to pick someone up at 2am who is 6 minutes away, the rating becomes the deciding factor.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Your conclusion is flawed. Lyft pax cannot see their ratings.
> 
> Even if they could (which they can't) Lyft rounds rating off to the tenth, so a rating may not even reflect.
> 
> Agree with Jules. When I am questioning whether to pick someone up at 2am who is 6 minutes away, the rating becomes the deciding factor.


Wrong.

I can tell which pax gave me a bad rating because i don't do alot if rides. Also. I recently was falsely accused by a pax. I can guess who it was because i only did 2 rides thatt day and got an email from Lyft shortly after. So yes, pax can figure out who gave them a negative rating. Btw, my 4 star and below reviews are directly related to the amount of 4 stars and below i give.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I can tell which pax gave me a bad rating because i don't do alot if rides. Also. I recently was falsely accused by a pax. I can guess who it was because i only did 2 rides thatt day and got an email from Lyft shortly after. So yes, pax can figure out who gave them a negative rating. Btw, my 4 star and below reviews are directly related to the amount of 4 stars and below i give.


Why don't you open your pax app on Lyft and tell me what your rating is. Not from memory... look it up, right now.

You CAN'T because Lyft pax CAN'T SEE THEIR RATING.


----------

